# Hans, call me maybe?



## villalobos (Dec 3, 2013)

Here’s a little story, and I’ll try to make as quick as possible (_sure_)

I always loved Music for films, like everybody else do in this forum.

Long story short, I did Orchestration for the Antonio Banderas “SUMMER RAIN” movie. A few works more and I had the privilege to met ALBERTO IGLESIAS. After I met him, he brought me to LA to work in the Oscar and Golden globe soundtrack nominee “THE KITE RUNNER”.

After that. I decided to stay in LA. The first 9 months were really bad. Nobody answered the calls, no reply for any emails, no answer to anything.

I decided to disappear of the world and went to BALI for a month with my laptop. In the middle of nowhere, I thought I had to do something different to get the attention of COMPOSERS to work with, so I could pay my bills. I didn’t have any samples or libraries, so I did the MISSION IMPOSIBLE theme just using my voice, and getting all the instruments and sounds (GTR, BRASS, TAIKOS, etc) tweaking that single voice.

Thanks to that “experiment”, it did open a little door that went into composing the music for the BARRY LEVINSON&TOM FONTANA NBC show “THE PHILANTHROPIST”. Lucky !!!

After that, I guess I didn’t work much as I though. So I decided to co-produce a movie, and choose me as a composer. Smart I guess !

That movie, “THE INVISIBLE EYE” was premiere in CANNES FILM FESTIVAL, was nominated to 8 Argentinean Academy Awards, 10 nomination at the Condor International Press Award (including BEST ORIGINAL SOUNDTRACK), won the HABANA Film Festival among other international recognition.

After that, still didn’t work as much as I thought. No replies, no calls back…again :-(

Next, I decided to Produce and Directed a short film, so for sure I’d be the composer. The SHORT FILM “WINGS” was premiere in TRIBECA FILM FESTIVAL, and went to more that 65 Film festivals, including Austria, Austin Film festival, Boston, etc, getting more that 34 nomination among all.

You want to be a film composer? Work for a big composer; pray and wait to see if one of those directors you work with became a real&good director; or do it yourself.

I consider myself really lucky. There are lot of people like me, and much better that me trying to do the same 

In the last year, I’ve been trying to reach Mr. ZIMMER, with no success. And believe me, I tried and tried. I know a lot of guys are trying too, and everyday even more. I know where REMOTE is, but don't want to show up anytime and say: Hey. People is busy.

So, here's my email just in case, even if he's busiest man on earth. I just wanted to share the story. I know everybody is working really hard  

[email protected]

Thank you all for your time !
Cheers.


----------



## syashdown (Dec 3, 2013)

It sounds like you are working very hard to find your break. I trust you must be talented to have worked with Alberto Iglesias, one of my favourite composers. 

Good luck!!


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 3, 2013)

Have a look here:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33535

The second post (mine) may seem a bit harsh, but I tend not to sugar-coat things. That not withstanding, the thread is an otherwise good read - there is some info in there you may find useful.

Cheers.


----------



## Kralc (Dec 3, 2013)

Why not keep directing, producing & and composing for your own films, become insanely successful in that field, and then when you're too busy to compose for your own billion dollar blockbuster...hire Hans.


----------



## dannthr (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't know, man, it seems to me that you're doing what you're supposed to be doing--that is to say, that you are doing and not waiting.

I think that's really an important approach to this whole endeavor that, if there's anyone out there reading this, simply waiting to be noticed, just stop waiting around and do.

I'm the same way, man, I just do. When I don't get work, I work on my own projects, doesn't pay the bills the same way, but damn, I'm not living to pay bills, you know? I'm living to create.

So to me, I think you're doing everything right.

I think the bigger question you need to ask yourself is what is it that you're not doing with your life that meeting Hans Zimmer will help you achieve?

And if it's a working relationship, then what can you offer the man who has everything?


----------



## trumpoz (Dec 3, 2013)

And the other thing on the link that RiffWraith posted is the post by RCTEC on the first page...... great reading.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi villalobos,

I have seen your Bond/Jackson videos before and obviously you are very talented. All the best for your music and career, from the bottom of my heart. Also the good hints by other members in this topic are much appreciated and might help you to find your path.

As to the part of HZ e-mailing you ... maybe it will work and then all the better for you. But maybe not. However we as moderators must have an eye on such things because obviously we don't want prominent members of this forum to be stalked.

So . . . several moderator eyes are currently directed on this, just saying


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 4, 2013)

This thread isn't bad but once in a while I can't help but wonder just how creepy Hans' inbox on this site must be. As he scrolls over each new despairing PM title does he hear the sounds of a distant baby wailing, a lonely police siren, a pack of ravenous dogs tearing into each other's flesh... a broken music box playing a slow, lilting tune...

Has anyone PM'd him that pic from the other thread with his face photoshopped onto a T-shirt yet?


----------



## jaredcowing (Dec 4, 2013)

The number of composers in this city waiting for their shot is mind-boggling... I understand your frustration, especially considering your past accomplishments. But I think you're doing the best thing you can by making your own opportunities. I see chasing the whole RC thing like a bunch of birds circled around a hole, waiting for the worm to come back out because they saw it there before, instead of trying to figure out where the worm will come out next. That is to say, everyone and their grandmother is trying to follow the path that worked for the people before them, so why fight the crowd when you could be figuring out where the next opportunity will be before anyone else does (or better, making the opportunities yourself). Probably sounds more like platitudes than real advice, but that's my take.


----------



## doctornine (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn, I'm so annoyed.....

I read the subject thread and got really excited, I thought maybe HZ had done a version of the Carly Rae Jepsen song, but no it's just another one of those HZ stalker dudes.

:cry:


----------



## villalobos (Dec 4, 2013)

To Hannes_f, I didn't think about that :shock: . So if you have to erase the post, or the Hz part go for it !!!! Absolutely. Just leave the story. I will post the second part shortly. I'm leaving to SF for a day. The second part of the story gets even better 

Just wanted to share with you guys some thoughts. I'm pretty sure you all have the "same" stories of how to became a FC.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 4, 2013)

choc0thrax @ Wed Dec 04 said:


> This thread isn't bad but once in a while I can't help but wonder just how creepy Hans' inbox on this site must be.



Sadly I'm older than Hans. You look forward to creepy messages as you get older. Have you sent any creepy ones to Hans yet? It's never too late. Hans sends me very creepy ones all the time. You get used to it. >8o


----------



## peksi (Dec 6, 2013)

i am in no position to give advice but it is kind of a fact that when you do and pursuit what you are good at you will most likely succeed. it is quite obvious you have a talent not only in music but production / making things happen in general.

i have always thought of myself as a man who makes things happen but i wouldn't even dream of starting movie projects.

please, continue being creative and do what you do best. create new film projects, artistic creations, operas, commercials, ice skating circus shows or whatever your mind sets on. get outside the box, stop trying to strap yourself to some format or company. start fresh and make things happen as you did before. you're clearly a winner in that area.

and then hire me. lol.


----------



## nikolas (Dec 6, 2013)

peksi @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> and then hire me. lol.


It's not that easy! 

first you have to make a thread here titled "Jose, call me maybe?" and then we can talk about getting hired by jose, etc... :D

Now, in all honesty, Jose, your story is incredible and I'm also reading between the lines the word (in huge size fonts) that says "WINNER"! 

But as a fellow mod with Hannes, I'm keeping an eye on this and other similar threads, for the same reasons...


----------



## Markus S (Dec 6, 2013)

peksi @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> i am in no position to give advice but it is kind of a fact that when you do and pursuit what you are good at you will most likely succeed.



Even though you take a lot of precautions to express it (what is a "kind of a fact"? :D), it also is a common misbelief, that if you are good at something you will succeed. There is always a factor (called the outside world), that you cannot control, that is given to you and that you cannot influence. In addition if you turn this misbelief around, it would say, that if you do not succeed, it means you are not good at what you do. 

Example : If the aim is to work at RC as music composer and they simply do not look for composers (have no need for them), does it mean you are not good at what you do?

What you can say is : If you keep trying to do something (looking for work as composer), you will have more chances of succeeding than if you do not try. If being a good composer helps or not is not so sure, because actually it is quite subjective what is good and what is not.


----------



## Ed (Dec 6, 2013)

choc0thrax @ Wed Dec 04 said:


> Has anyone PM'd him that pic from the other thread with his face photoshopped onto a T-shirt yet?



Hehe that was me. In retrospect it would have made more sense if I had put the HZP logo there rather than Hans' face. As far as doing "creepy" stuff I'd go much further for the lulz, but people might think I was weird... and Im supposedly almost 30...


----------



## nikolas (Dec 6, 2013)

Ed @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> and Im supposedly almost 30...


I suppose this could be true...


----------



## peksi (Dec 6, 2013)

Markus S @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> peksi @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > i am in no position to give advice but it is kind of a fact that when you do and pursuit what you are good at you will most likely succeed.
> ...



What I "kind of" :D tried to say is that you will maximize your chances to have a life you want by concentrating on your strong abilities and going that path wherever it leads to. Rather than narrowing your goal to one company in one area of talent.



Markus S @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> What you can say is : If you keep trying to do something (looking for work as composer), you will have more chances of succeeding than if you do not try. If being a good composer helps or not is not so sure, because actually it is quite subjective what is good and what is not.



No I cannot, that is a cliché. Trying is not enough, I must have talent to do that or I am fighting a losing battle. I must have talent, I must try get the job and I also have to practise composing and get better at it all the time whether I get the job or not so I will get it later or my growing talent will find me another job from another company.

Example: you try to be a web page designer, creating visual appearances. If you do not possess talent for creativity and visual artistic expression, your designs will never match those of talented competition and success is a slim chance. But if you find your true talent for example as a programmer you will learn languages faster than most other coders making it easy for you to shine and maximizing your chances when you try hard to apply work to G... Yandex 

And due to the "world" factor you said it is always "likely".


----------



## Markus S (Dec 6, 2013)

peksi @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> No I cannot, that is a cliché. Trying is not enough, I must have talent to do that or I am fighting a losing battle. I must have talent, I must try get the job and I also have to practise composing and get better at it all the time whether I get the job or not so I will get it later or my growing talent will find me another job from another company.
> 
> Example: you try to be a web page designer, creating visual appearances. If you do not possess talent for creativity and visual artistic expression, your designs will never match those of talented competition and success is a slim chance. But if you find your true talent for example as a programmer you will learn languages faster than most other coders making it easy for you to shine and maximizing your chances when you try hard to apply work to G... Yandex
> 
> And due to the "world" factor you said it is always "likely".



It is not because you have a lot of talent that you will have work, and it is not because you have work that you are very talented. Of course you can have work AND be very talented, but there is no cause and effect. Try to be talented and see what happens. 

Also you talk about being talented as it was an on/off thing. You can be slightly talented, or quite talented or very talented, it's not 100% or 0%. So you can get by being moderately talented, if you are lucky and outside circumstances (you cannot influence) are favorable. Or you can struggle, even if you are super talented, if they are not favorable.

On a side note : you cannot really influence how talented you are either - you can only work on your skills and this makes sense, but does not guarantee work either.


----------



## peksi (Dec 6, 2013)

by talent i mean your natural abilities. it is not on/off thing, it is something we're born with. some people are born with better abilities to do math, someone have absolut note ear, some are more emphatic and understand other people more, some have greater gifts for composing music.

i used to do weightlifting for years and never got very good at it. later i found out my natural talent is long distance endurance and with a little practise i could do half marathon.

one of the most important thing in human life is to find those talents in you and pursue them. that's what i try to repeat here :D

sorry for going a little off topic.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 6, 2013)

Markus S @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> It is not because you have a lot of talent that you will have work, and it is not because you have work that you are very talented. Of course you can have work AND be very talented, but there is no cause and effect. Try to be talented and see what happens.
> 
> Also you talk about being talented as it was an on/off thing. You can be slightly talented, or quite talented or very talented, it's not 100% or 0%. So you can get by being moderately talented, if you are lucky and outside circumstances (you cannot influence) are favorable. Or you can struggle, even if you are super talented, if they are not favorable.
> 
> On a side note : you cannot really influence how talented you are either - you can only work on your skills and this makes sense, but does not guarantee work either.



I think that's all very good points above. The idea of measurements of talent that actually mean anything most of the time when it comes to film score or background music/noise has no relevance at all. Don't believe me? Just listen to 95% of film/tv music. It's not meant to be Prokofiev.

If you are, or been told by reliable sources that you are super talented, as Markus puts it, then you will almost certainly be working on a bottom to top basis. On that basis, any music you write and get paid for one way or another, is really all that's going to count.

Really talented musicians don't bother much with film/tv music. They put it out for the concert hall, where they know they will get hammered most of the time. But they do it anyway. Film writers are always going on about no time. Concert writers don't give a shit about time. And so on. 

Film/tv writing is for money. don't let anyone kid anyone into thinking anything else, because a lot of the time they are working to temps and directors/producers who want all kinds of things that are totally unrelated to reality.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm the rare person who practices something and then gets more talented at it. I work hard at something and people are inclined to congratulate me on my "talent". This "talent" gets me work and people congratulate me on how "lucky" I am. Thank God they don't know my dark secret or there'd be more competition out there.


----------



## peksi (Dec 6, 2013)

i hate to be on the opposing side but you neglect the fact that number of different types of talents is not fixed when it comes to music or any form of expression. certainly not one. i suppose you are referring to technically skilled composers in this case. 

some real skilled geniouses can make up technically crazy complex chord progressions and innovative ideas but same time their work may be emotionally blank if they do not possess the talent to express emotions with music (the way other people understand it). or worse if they lack emotional expression skills totally.

person with talent for performing can master instruments easier but still can be unable to do creative composing. person with talent for musical emotional expression can touch people with his/her melodies, sort of like transmit emotions via notes. This i think is the most needed talent for film composing. mister HZ has this ability pretty maxxed out and he loves to touch people with his heart's contents he pours on his music.

so i must again disagree: you must be talented to do film composing successfully. you must understand how to express emotions with your music to other people to amplify the scenes and feed the imagination. if you cannot do that then you're out of job, at least as a composer.

so again: find your God given talents and embrace them. if your heart is flooding with melodies then compose and have technical people help in production. if you're technically skilled then do technical stuff and get the emotional set from the emotional guy. just do what you do best and you'll have the best chance to be successful.

this is my last comment on this since i've made my point.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 6, 2013)

choc0thrax @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> I'm the rare person who practices something and then gets more talented at it. I work hard at something and people are inclined to congratulate me on my "talent". This "talent" gets me work and people congratulate me on how "lucky" I am. Thank God they don't know my dark secret or there'd be more competition out there.



'The more i practice, the luckier I get' Gary Player.


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 8, 2013)

> 'The more i practice, the luckier I get' Gary Player.


So dirty. o


----------

